# Dasher Joe, DoorDash Driver of the year!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

A relative of mine knows I do food delivery and they Ubered for a short time so we occasionally talk about delivery and rideshare. The other night he ordered through DoorDash. Because it was recently raining and the ground was wet he put out a little table with the instructions to place the food on the table.

The car pulls up and Dasher Joe gets out.They are already annoyed at Dasher Joe as he pulls in the driveway and stops his car half way on their wet grass. That's going to leave a tire mark he's thinking.

Dasher Joe walks up to his door and "SPLASH" down goes the food in the little puddle in front of his door. Apparently he didn't read the instructions to put it on the table and had no notion that placing someones food in a puddle would be a problem.

Dasher Joe then whips out his phone and is like a wedding photographer trying to line up the perfect shot. He takes a step backward and goes off the top step tumbling down the steps. As he lays on the ground he goes into a screaming and cursing tirade. He then crawls on his hands and knees looking for "something" that fell out of his pocket and is wiping off the mud and wet grass on his phone with his t-shirt.

In a final act of DD branded customer service, while exiting his driveway he backs into his garbage cans sending them flying out into the road and then just pulls away!

I wonder how many Dasher Joes we have on the UP Site? 

I am BEGGING him for the Ring Camera footage so I can post it. He showed it to me and I laughed so hard I almost peed my pants. He doesn't want to give me the footage but I'm begging him and won't give up.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

My name is Joe but I promise, that's not me. 😂😂😂


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh that's just Sloppy Joe.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

He must be a top dasher, was he also wearing the dd mask?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

He needs to post that on YouTube


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> A relative of mine knows I do food delivery and they Ubered for a short time so we occasionally talk about delivery and rideshare. The other night he ordered through DoorDash. Because it was recently raining and the ground was wet he put out a little table with the instructions to place the food on the table.
> 
> The car pulls up and Dasher Joe gets out.They are already annoyed at Dasher Joe as he pulls in the driveway and stops his car half way on their wet grass. That's going to leave a tire mark he's thinking.
> 
> ...


Dude I drive for the Dash and I am ashamed of that idiot!

I mean come on you at least field goal kick it to the door 🚪 if you are going to be that bad!!

Anyhoo, yes I drive for the Dash and now I am also a Hub driver, so should I film my exploits?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Was this a DD delivery or was a movie being filmed? I imagine there could be some very funny movie material out there. If there was indeed a movie about rideshare, I’d go see it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> He needs to post that on YouTube


I’m begging him to, it’s gold. It’s complete with audio as well.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I’m begging him to, it’s gold. It’s complete with audio as well.


Or send the video to America’s Funniest Video. Maybe you he can win something.


----------

